# Trolling cam diy......what goes on below



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok so I had seen these troll camera housings sometime ago they called trollpro and have some good footage on YT ,considered buying one but just could'nt bring myself to fork out $170 bucks
So I made one after doing some browsing they really easy and cheap to make up 
Here is my first test in less than ideal conditions ,very little sunlight ,rainy dark and a big sloppy at times 
Enjoy


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

That's a great result from a DIY troll cam. 8)

X2 on seeing the instructions.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea that's seriously cool. Wouldn't wanna get it snagged or get busted off. 
Cheers jay


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful footage mate, I too saw the trollpro, thought 'that's a bit expensive for some pressure pipe stuck together' and bought the gear to make my own. Haven't got around to it yet! Might have to take inspiration from you.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice. Now we need to see the hook up 
It seems really steady and a better result than I have seen from the boats.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty sure they're yellowtail kingfish


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yip they were yellow tails kings and some big ones amongst them ,took I out again late this arvo for another test on the jetski,going through the footage still but I did have a follow from a wahoo I'll need to play with distance of the bait from the the camera I thin he was spooked,had some dolphins come say hi aswell but I don't think I had the camera running only my other one on the ski I'll sort through the footage a put a short clip .
Ok so this what you need for DIY
1 x 100 mm to 80 mm high pressure reducer
1x 3 inch piece of 80 mm pipe
1 x rounded cap 
1 x stainless steel eyelet and some washers 
1 x lock nut
1 x gopro tripod mount 
Here is a vid of all the bits etc ,I found it on YouTube
1 x weight for the keel I made mine myself after making a mould for the lead 
I don't use a big cigar type sinker on the tow wire ,I may try this later if I want it to go deeper
Happy building


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I like you work Clive 
What was the lure you were using,


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

bertros said:


> How bad is the drag on something like that Safa? I know a bait tube is noticeable, so would think that would be equivalent or worse. I guess the question to ask.... Would you use it all the time, or pull it out for special occasions?


You know it's behind you so yes for those spesial days on a yak when the fishing is on big time ,it weights about 3 kg I'm sure.
Stu I had a normal Safa rig on with a slimey


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

bertros said:


> Thanks mate. One other question given the vid... They were some good looking Kings. How often do you hook up on them as reports of captures from the Gold Coast are pretty rare. They're obviously about, but wondering if we don't hear about it because you also have the Macks, Hoo, Cobia, Tuna, etc swimming about, or because they don't get targeted and hence aren't not caught as much as the other species?


Good question , I didn't target Kings until now maybe ,for some reason not many at Palmy but just across the border we know they around fidos etc ,perhaps the other reason is we generally troll dead baits and it seems they not interested in them ,livey's would be the go for sure .
Time will tell ........I some how managed to delete yesterday's clips on the troll cam but I can assure you ,I had a good follow from a wahoo and a large school of Spanish also came for a look see , problem is the bait rig somehow slipped up right behind the camera ,I'll be working on a system to keep it about 3 m from the housing from now ,hence another problem gopro's are really good for close up action and I'm not sure how well you would see the strike if the bait was way behind the camera .ill do some more work this week as I may get a chance to get out before the wind comes up


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's some pretty cool footage Clive. Makes you wonder how close you can be to getting a hit.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

awesome footage. good work.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats really cool. One of my local yak-mates has been doing some fun stuff playing around on the downrigger w/ his gopro.

Even a loss and recovery, by a solicited diver a week later. The larger fish are black sea bass. The crab is a sheep crab investigating.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

NICE WORK THERE SAFA


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

rodpac said:


> Very cool Clive, pity you lost the next test footage would have been great to see the wahoo following.
> 
> Will have to check out the set up next time, i can see some awesome footage coming.


Maybe tomorrow I'll get some but it was very cool seeing the Hoo on Sunday arvo


----------

